# haya, hayas / haiga, haigas



## tonyo3000

mil disculpas por esta ignorancia imperdonable. algun entendido puede decirme como se dice?

haya?  haiga??? o halla?  (verbo haber???? o auxiliar del tipo ha/han??)

ejemplos?

1. quiza no haiga/halla/haya nada que escribir mañana...


----------



## drei_lengua

tonyo3000 said:


> mil disculpas por esta ignorancia imperdonable. algun entendido puede decirme como se dice?
> 
> haya? haiga??? o halla? (verbo haber???? o auxiliar del tipo ha/han??)
> 
> ejemplos?
> 
> 1. quiza no haiga/halla/haya nada que escribir mañana...


 
Hola Tonyo3000,

"haya" es la palabra correcto para la frase arriba.

Drei


----------



## PablaHoney

Haiga jamás.
Haya es del verbo haber


----------



## Grekh

HAYA..........
¡haiga es un error garrafal que muchas personas cometen!


----------



## Bocha

*haiga* es una forma antigua, actualmente se la considera un ruralismo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Tonyo*:
Haces muy bien en hacer esa consulta.
Como bien dice *PablaHoney*, nunca se debe decir "*haiga*" sino *haya*. Es un barbarismo bastante extendido en mi tierra, Andalucía, y, sorprendentemente, por lo menos para mí, también en Cataluña. 
Por otro lado, no hay que confundir el verbo *haber* con el verbo *hallar* (encontrar).

Algunos ejemplos:

- Que yo haya (1) dicho que no lo hallo (2) no quiere decir que lo haya (1) buscado. 
- Ay (3), cuánta gente hay (1) ahí (4).

1: verbo haber
2: verbo hallar
3: interjección
4: adverbio de lugar

saludos (¡ya falta poco para las uvas!)


----------



## Vladislav

Exacto. 
él halla --> verbo hallar = él encuentra 
para que haya --> del verbo haber


----------



## kbgato

Consulta ésta liga, la conjugación del verbo haber.

http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=haber

Ya casi empezamos a preparar la cena y yo de forero. ¡Feliciades!


----------



## Janis Joplin

Bocha said:


> *haiga* es una forma antigua, actualmente se la considera un ruralismo.


 
*Y en algunos lugares* también propio de quienes no tienen mucha educación formal por lo que se considera vulgar.


----------



## belén

Como curiosidad:



> *haiga**.*
> 
> 
> * 1.* m. coloq. p. us. Automóvil muy grande y ostentoso. U. m. en sent. irón.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Se dice así porque los nuevos ricos españoles* se iban a comprar un coche y decían 

"Deme el más grande que haiga" 

*Nuevos ricos porque venían de las Américas o porque se enriquecieron en la posguerra con negocios ilegales.


----------



## yserien

haya : un árbol.
La Haya : ciudad de Holanda.
Aya : Mujer que cuida o educa a un niño.
Hallar : del verbo hallar, encontrar.
Haya : forma verbal.
Bajo un haya en La Haya una aya no halla paz y dice : ¡Ay!


----------



## poliuro

Haiga no existe.
Haya es de haber y es el árbol.
Halla es de hallar.


----------



## Jellby

En general, si el infinitivo no lleva "ll" ni "y", las formas verbales se escriben con "y". Si no lleva ni "g" ni "j", se escriben con "j".

Haber -> ha*y*a
Ha*ll*ar -> ha*ll*e
Ra*y*ar -> ra*y*e

Decir -> di*j*e
Prote*g*er -> prote*g*í
Te*j*er -> te*j*í


----------



## kuzmich

haiga, mas que un barbarismo es una barbaridad.
entre haya y halla, ademas del propio verbo, esta la diferencia de pronunciacion, que en muchos (casi todos) sitios se ha perdido en favor de la de 'haya'.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Hola Tonyo, se dice de las dos maneras. Una es incorrecta (haiga) pero muy usada. Y la otra es la correcta haya, del verbo haber.
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me sorprendí al leer que el _haiga_ se puede escuchar en tantos países distintos, no tenía ni la menor idea. Es bastante habitual también donde yo vivo, usado por gente con muy poca educación formal. Hubiera jurado que era algo que solo se podía escuchar por estas tierras. Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Exactamente igual me pasó, Adolfo. 

Dicen que el hubiera no existe; al parecer lo que sí existe es el haiga.


----------



## afelix

me gustaria que se atrevieran a decir algo en contra de *Antonio Enríquez Gómez  *un gran dramaturgo, narrador y poeta lirico español del siglo de oro y y a su sigiente frase*:
*¿en toda la república hay gente más señalada que inquisidores y verdugos? Y no lo digo porque no *haiga *diferencia de los unos a los otros, sino para que te admires de la simpatia que tienen los unos con los otros* 1643-
*podriamos decir entonces que es un españolismo? en lo personal creo que cada cultura tiene sus propias palabra y por el hecho que no sea como lo acepta la real academia de la lengua no tiene porque ser un barbarismo, hay cosas que se sobre entienden, en mexico hay diferentes tribus y razas etnicas, y si ellos dicen *haiga* desde el principio de su historia, y si ellos saben que significa, si ellos se entienden y si nosotros sabemos loq ue quieren decir, quienes somos nosotros para cambiar esa cultura? porque voy a decirles que esa palabra no existe si para ellos si existe?.
en fin, ya son las 8 de la noche y me voy a desayunar. hasta pronto.


----------



## mirx

afelix said:


> me gustaria que se atrevieran a decir algo en contra de *Antonio Enríquez Gómez  *un gran dramaturgo, narrador y poeta lirico español del siglo de oro y y a su sigiente frase*:
> *¿en toda la república hay gente más señalada que inquisidores y verdugos? Y no lo digo porque no *haiga *diferencia de los unos a los otros, sino para que te admires de la simpatia que tienen los unos con los otros* 1643-
> *podriamos decir entonces que es un españolismo? en lo personal creo que cada cultura tiene sus propias palabra y por el hecho que no sea como lo acepta la real academia de la lengua no tiene porque ser un barbarismo, hay cosas que se sobre entienden, en mexico hay diferentes tribus y razas etnicas, y si ellos dicen *haiga* desde el principio de su historia, y si ellos saben que significa, si ellos se entienden y si nosotros sabemos loq ue quieren decir, quienes somos nosotros para cambiar esa cultura? porque voy a decirles que esa palabra no existe si para ellos si existe?.
> en fin, ya son las 8 de la noche y me voy a desayunar. hasta pronto.



¡Muy buen provecho!

El tema que tocas no es tanto lingüístico sino paradigmático. El uso de "haya" se considera hoy incorrecto no porque un puñado de académicos lo decidió, sino porque hubo y hay concenso entre las gentes cultas del ámbito hispanohablante. Esto, por supuesto, para fines literarios y de ninguna manera sociales o étnicos, como pareces proponerlo con lo de las tribus y razas, que de paso está decir, no sé de la existencia de ninguna tribu en México.


----------



## afelix

gente culta significa que sabe mucho de cultura, por lo mismo deberia de respetar los regionalismos y no etiquetar de barbarismo por usar x palabra, y permieme decirte que en mexico hay bastantes tribus, si no sabes de ellas tal vez porque no eres de mexico o porque no has investigado, pero si las hay, el dia que quieras te enumero algunas, pero solo algunas porque son muchas


----------



## mirx

afelix said:


> gente culta significa que sabe mucho de cultura, por lo mismo deberia de respetar los regionalismos y no etiquetar de barbarismo por usar x palabra, y permieme decirte que en mexico hay bastantes tribus, si no sabes de ellas tal vez porque no eres de mexico o porque no has investigado, pero si las hay, el dia que quieras te enumero algunas, pero solo algunas porque son muchas



Afelix, por gente culta nos referimos a gente informada en la literatura, no necesariamente en otros campos. Los juicios de esta "gente culta" están encaminados solamente a temas lingüísticos, de ninguna manera a sojuzgar en temas sociales ni dictaminar estándares de conducta. 

Siempre me ha interesado la antropología, y la veradad es que sí, me encantaría que me dieras el nombre de alguna tribu mexicana, sólo sé de las tribus urbanas: emos, _ponketos, eskatos, darketos, y demás etos.
_
Un saludo.


----------



## afelix

te diré algunas de las que esto mas cerca geograficamente, los mayos, los yaquis, los navajos, los cahitas, los tahues, los totorales, los acaxees, los xiximes, los paxaxes, los achures, los tamazules o guasaves, solo por decirte algunas que habitan en  sinaloa y sonora, estados del norte de mexico


----------



## mirx

afelix said:


> te diré algunas de las que esto mas cerca geograficamente, los mayos, los yaquis, los navajos, los cahitas, los tahues, los totorales, los acaxees, los xiximes, los paxaxes, los achures, los tamazules o guasaves, solo por decirte algunas que habitan en  sinaloa y sonora, estados del norte de mexico



Observo una nueva divergencia lingüística.



> *Tribu
> 2.     * f. Grupo social primitivo de un mismo origen, real o supuesto, cuyos miembros suelen tener en común usos y costumbres.



De los que mencionas unos dejaron de existir hace décadas, por no decir siglos, y a los otros yo no los llamaría tribus, son simplemente grupos indígenas, pero de ninguna manera entran en los lindes de la definición anterior.


----------



## colombianspanish

afelix said:


> me gustaria que se atrevieran a decir algo en contra de *Antonio Enríquez Gómez  *un gran dramaturgo, narrador y poeta lirico español del siglo de oro y y a su sigiente frase*:
> *¿en toda la república hay gente más señalada que inquisidores y verdugos? Y no lo digo porque no *haiga *diferencia de los unos a los otros, sino para que te admires de la simpatia que tienen los unos con los otros* 1643-
> *podriamos decir entonces que es un españolismo? en lo personal creo que cada cultura tiene sus propias palabra y por el hecho que no sea como lo acepta la real academia de la lengua no tiene porque ser un barbarismo, hay cosas que se sobre entienden, en mexico hay diferentes tribus y razas etnicas, y si ellos dicen *haiga* desde el principio de su historia, y si ellos saben que significa, si ellos se entienden y si nosotros sabemos loq ue quieren decir, quienes somos nosotros para cambiar esa cultura? porque voy a decirles que esa palabra no existe si para ellos si existe?.
> en fin, ya son las 8 de la noche y me voy a desayunar. hasta pronto.



Antonio Enríquez Gómez vivió del año 1600 al 1663. De pronto en esa época estaba bien hablar así, pero ha pasado mucho tiempo y el español ha evolucionado. Hoy se considera mal decir "haiga", aunque todavía haya mucha gente que hable así.


----------



## susantash

A ver, pongamos las cosas en orden.
"Haiga" existe puesto muchas personas lo usan. Que no forme parte de la variedad estándar de Español, es otra cosa. El que quiera decir "haiga" que lo haga con total libertad siempre y cuando la situación comunicativa en la que esté no requiera del uso de la variedad estándar.
No critiquemos entonces el uso de regionalismos, ni vocablos de uso popular, ni pronunciaciones que se alejen de la "norma culta", sin tomar en cuenta el contexto comunicativo en que se lo usa. 
Estoy segura que para la china que vive en el medio del campo con su marido está tan fuera de lugar decirle "haya" a su marido, sus hijos y sus paisanos, como decir "haiga" en una conferencia en la universidad.


----------



## kokopelado

Estoy un poco alucinado que se llame "barbarismo" a un término antiguo y muy usado en la literatura. Barbarismo es un término que viene de fuera: anglicismo, galicismo, etc. no un término que, si acaso, se debería llamar arcaico.
Lo del *haiga *como coche ostentoso se atribuye a un torero, no recuerdo cual.


----------



## germanbz

He leido que se ha denominado a la forma "haiga" de "barbarismo". Que yo recuerde de la escuela, un barbarismo era un préstamo de otra lengua cuando en la propia ya existe una palabra para el significado de la nueva palabra. En todo caso "haiga" no sería un barbarismo. Sería una forma vulgar no aceptada por la gramática.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

germanbz said:


> He leido que se ha denominado a la forma "haiga" de "barbarismo". Que yo recuerde de la escuela, un barbarismo era un préstamo de otra lengua cuando en la propia ya existe una palabra para el significado de la nueva palabra. En todo caso "haiga" no sería un barbarismo. Sería una forma vulgar no aceptada por la gramática.



Hola:
Según el DRAE:
*1.     * m. Incorrección que consiste en pronunciar o escribir mal las palabras, o en emplear vocablos impropios.

*5.     * m._ Ling._ Extranjerismo no incorporado totalmente al idioma.

Parece que es más amplio el concepto, según la definición 1.

Respecto de haiga, en general no me gusta cuando califican de _vulgar _a algunas formas populares. Y en este caso con mayor razón puesto que se trata de un arcaísmo que pervive en el lenguaje de campo al parecer en la mayor parte del ámbito hispánico.
_vulgar_ me parece un término poco feliz, lo asocio más con _grosería, mal gusto_ del que no siempre están exentos los _hablantes cultos._

Me parece muy acertada la opinión de susantash.


----------



## josecmorales

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Tonyo*:
> Haces muy bien en hacer esa consulta.
> Como bien dice *PablaHoney*, nunca se debe decir "*haiga*" sino *haya*. Es un barbarismo bastante extendido en mi tierra, Andalucía, y, sorprendentemente, por lo menos para mí, también en Cataluña.
> Por otro lado, no hay que confundir el verbo *haber* con el verbo *hallar* (encontrar).
> 
> Algunos ejemplos:
> 
> - Que yo haya (1) dicho que no lo hallo (2) no quiere decir que lo haya (1) buscado.
> - Ay (3), cuánta gente hay (1) ahí (4).
> 
> 1: verbo haber
> 2: verbo hallar
> 3: interjección
> 4: adverbio de lugar
> 
> saludos (¡ya falta poco para las uvas!)



Creo que mejor explicado imposible!


----------



## dromamerikai

>haya : un árbol.
 >La Haya : ciudad de Holanda.
 >Aya : Mujer que cuida o educa a un niño.
 >Hallar : del verbo hallar, encontrar.
 >Haya : forma verbal.
 >Bajo un haya en La Haya una aya no halla paz y dice : ¡Ay!


Bajo una haya.....no un haya.
El haiga me hace acordar de Patoruzu hablando.  Haiga paz!


----------



## Aviador

dromamerikai said:


> […]
> Bajo una haya.....no un haya.
> […]


Lo más frecuente es _*un* haya_.
El DPD dice lo siguiente:


> […] La forma femenina _una_ se apocopa normalmente en _un_ ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica: _un águila,_ _un hacha_ (aunque no se considera incorrecto, hoy es infrecuente en estos casos el uso de la forma plena _una:_ _una águila, una hacha_) […]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## dromamerikai

Un haya.
gracias por hacerme acordar!


----------



## rauljms

Aquí en Perú el uso del haiga también es bastante extendido, y el que lo usa es considerado un iletrado, no sé si es justo o no pero es la realidad.


----------



## Darojas

Entre los campesinos colombianos y las gentes que no han sido 'contaminadas' por la academia _haiga_, del verbo haber, es normal. Es tan normal como el precioso _habemos_ aunque tampoco _haiga_ sido aceptado por las autoridades.

El haiga, carromato enorme y ostentoso me parece de España; ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Jorge Mendoza

afelix said:


> me gustaria que se atrevieran a decir algo en contra de *Antonio Enríquez Gómez  *un gran dramaturgo, narrador y poeta lirico español del siglo de oro y y a su sigiente frase*:
> *¿en toda la república hay gente más señalada que inquisidores y verdugos? Y no lo digo porque no *haiga *diferencia de los unos a los otros, sino para que te admires de la simpatia que tienen los unos con los otros* 1643-
> *podriamos decir entonces que es un españolismo? en lo personal creo que cada cultura tiene sus propias palabra y por el hecho que no sea como lo acepta la real academia de la lengua no tiene porque ser un barbarismo, hay cosas que se sobre entienden, en mexico hay diferentes tribus y razas etnicas, y si ellos dicen *haiga* desde el principio de su historia, y si ellos saben que significa, si ellos se entienden y si nosotros sabemos loq ue quieren decir, quienes somos nosotros para cambiar esa cultura? porque voy a decirles que esa palabra no existe si para ellos si existe?.
> en fin, ya son las 8 de la noche y me voy a desayunar. hasta pronto.



,,, estimado AFELIX hace usted una exposición brillante para sustentar que la expresión oral es potestad de los pueblos y por lo tanto, los señores que trabajan con el libro de la Real Academia,,, deben plasmar allí todas estas palabras  que expresan perfectamente lo que se quiere decir,,, llama la atención que después de tantos años de uso y que sea conocida en tantas regiones,,, *haiga * personas barbaras que osen ignorar esta expresión oral,,, nuestra época esta signada por el cambio,,, aceptemos lo natural,,, rechacemos los complejos,,,
abrazos a todos
Jorge Mendoza


----------



## Jorge Mendoza

Darojas said:


> Entre los campesinos colombianos y las gentes que no han sido 'contaminadas' por la academia _haiga_, del verbo haber, es normal. Es tan normal como el precioso _habemos_ aunque tampoco _haiga_ sido aceptado por las autoridades.
> 
> El haiga, carromato enorme y ostentoso me parece de España; ¿me equivoco?



,,, estimado Darojas,
muy acertado su comentario,,, la expresión oral de los pueblos es una potestad que no debe someterse al capricho de unos señores que escriben en el libro llamado Real academia,,, es una petulancia corregir cuando una persona dice *haiga* y todos entienden perfectamente su expresion oral


----------



## germanbz

Jorge Mendoza said:


> ,,, estimado Darojas,
> muy acertado su comentario,,, la expresión oral de los pueblos es una potestad que no debe someterse al capricho de unos señores que escriben en el libro llamado Real academia,,, es una petulancia corregir cuando una persona dice *haiga* y todos entienden perfectamente su expresion oral



Es decir, que cada uno hable, escriba como quiera, libertad lingüística y que esos sesudos estudiosos no nos contaminen, y si la moda es escribir con sistema *sms*, pues adelante en nombre de la "libertad lingüística de los pueblos", que se adapten los "petulantes" a la realidad.
También la gente entiende cuando vas a Murcia y por razón de su dialecto muchos de ellos dicen /semo'/ por somos, ¿por qué no enseñar a los niños murcianos a escribir semo como primera persona del presente de indicativo del verbo ser?.

Quizá es gracias a esos "petulantes" que a día de hoy seguimos teniendo un sistema común de comunicación, unas reglas comunes y un sistema gramatical y ortográfico que me hace entenderme con otros dialectos y me permite leer sin dificultad un libro del siglo XVIII.


----------



## pelus

No entrando en la agradable discusión... sino para mostrar un ejemplo.

"¡Bien *haiga *el canto del tero
que saluda al aguacero!"

Del tema musical de  Cátulo Castillo"El Aguacero"


----------



## clares3

Darojas said:


> El haiga, carromato enorme y ostentoso me parece de España; ¿me equivoco?



Al coche ostentoso se le llamaba "aiga" y, al parecer, debido a que era el coche que pedían los nuevos ricos con la frase "quiero lo mejor que haiga", como corrupción de la corrupción del verbo haber (haya).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta /g/ (pronunciada [γ]) es analógica de los verbos en -*ngo*, que mantienen la velar sonora (en la 1ª pers. pres. ind. y en todo el presente de subjuntivo) el tiempo suficiente para contagiarla a otros verbos que etimológicamente no la deberían tener (tengo, valgo, yergo, verbos incoactivos -nacer, conocer, padecer-, verbos en *-dyo (que en principio debería producir la palatal /y/: -yo) como oio > oigo, cayo > caigo, En los casos de habeam > haya > haiga y uadam > vada > vaa > vaya (analógico de haya) > vaiga, la lengua escrita y el habla cuidada rechazaron las formas con velar que sobreviven en zonas dialectales, en hablas coloquiales (no cuidadas o iletradas) o como formas dialectales, es decir, la persistencia de la forma siempre diastráticamente vetada en el nivel escrito, pero vivísima en el habla descuidada o iletrada (generalmente como ruralismo), y diatópicamente de amplia distribución en Europa y América (en el caso de haiga; vaiga está mucho menos extendida) y, por tanto, hay que considerarlas arcaísmos (a partir del XVIII se rechaza su uso en la escritura y en la lengua cuidada) que sobreviven como vulgarismos o ruralismos, como tantos otros arcaísmos (aína, los tus ojos, el voseo, el ustedeo, infinitos hechos de vocabulario, etc.).


----------



## IBR

afelix said:


> me gustaria que se atrevieran a decir algo en contra de *Antonio Enríquez Gómez  *un gran dramaturgo, narrador y poeta lirico español del siglo de oro y y a su sigiente frase*:
> *¿en toda la república hay gente más señalada que inquisidores y verdugos? Y no lo digo porque no *haiga *diferencia de los unos a los otros, sino para que te admires de la simpatia que tienen los unos con los otros* 1643-
> *podriamos decir entonces que es un españolismo? en lo personal creo que cada cultura tiene sus propias palabra y por el hecho que no sea como lo acepta la real academia de la lengua no tiene porque ser un barbarismo, hay cosas que se sobre entienden, en mexico hay diferentes tribus y razas etnicas, y si ellos dicen *haiga* desde el principio de su historia, y si ellos saben que significa, si ellos se entienden y si nosotros sabemos loq ue quieren decir, quienes somos nosotros para cambiar esa cultura? porque voy a decirles que esa palabra no existe si para ellos si existe?.
> en fin, ya son las 8 de la noche y me voy a desayunar. hasta pronto.



El Presidente espurio actual de México, Felipe Calderón, dijo una vez al ser cuestionado sobre el fraude electoral que lo llevó a la Presidencia de mi país: 
​*Como dicen en mi pueblo: HAIGA SIDO COMO HAIGA SIDO, YO SOY EL PRESIDENTE DE MÉXICO. *​
Eso no contesta los cuestionamientos de fraude, sino que los aumenta con tonos autoritaristas y demuestra su ignorancia del idioma castellano al usar barbarismos.

Lo mismo con el autor, al menos que en su obra trate con temas rurales y actantes que tienen poca educación formal.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Darojas

clares3 said:


> Al coche ostentoso se le llamaba "aiga" y, al parecer, debido a que era el coche que pedían los nuevos ricos con la frase "quiero lo mejor que haiga", como corrupción de la corrupción del verbo haber (haya).



DRAE ®:

*haiga**.**1.* m. coloq. p. us. Automóvil muy grande y ostentoso. U. m. en sent. irón.​


----------



## joseluisblanco

Qué lo parió, con perdón, por la discusión. Son válidas las razones de  uno y otro bando. Pero creo que todos fallamos en algo, y es que nuestra  lengua tiene muchas variaciones, excepciones, regionalismos, etc.

Como escribió XiaoRoel:
"...que sobreviven como vulgarismos o ruralismos, como tantos otros  arcaísmos (aína, los tus ojos, el voseo, el ustedeo, infinitos hechos de  vocabulario, etc.)."
Destaco el _voseo_, como caso  particular. Esto es usual en el Río de la Plata, en algunas regiones de  Colombia y tal vez en otros lugares que ignoro. Que sea un arcaísmo no  lo invalida de ninguna manera ¿soy claro? Mi punto es que arcaísmo no es  sinónimo de incorrecto, y por lo menos lo demuestra el uso del voseo en  la zona rioplatense (creo que nadie en su sano juicio opinará lo  contrario).
Pero en cambio el _haiga_ no queda claramente  ubicado en alguna región con el suficiente peso cultural, histórico,  etc. que le de calidad suficiente para ser respetado. Parece mas bien un  resabio que se fue quedando en el tiempo. O sea que ya no tiene  presigio que lo avale, salvo excepciones como la de *Antonio Enríquez Gómez* y otros.
Lo  que yo no sabía es que aun se usa mucho (dicho en un sentido  aproximativo y relativo). Que la RAE lo rechace no cambia las cosas; yo  no opino sobre esto; simplemente digo que *el rechazo de la RAE no cambia las cosas*, sin más.

Lo que quiero decir es que *me parece bien el principio de autoridad de la RAE* (principio que no existe en el inglés; no hay una _Royal Academy of the English Language_)  pero la realidad es que el haiga sigue presente. En esto la RAE no  pierde autoridad; estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que se enseñe _haya_ y no _haiga_, y además sería ilusorio pretender que nadie diga haiga: es la naturaleza del lenguaje como fenómeno cultural colectivo.

Creo que nadie va a "ganar" esta discusión, porque es sobre un fenómeno que nos excede.

Yo escuché _haiga_ una o dos veces en mi vida, no la uso jamás, pero me gusta saber que está ahí, como una rareza de esas que se coleccionan.


----------



## Cuddy

"Haiga" es un cliché de analfabeto. La escuché una vez en un episodio del Chapulín Colorado, pero jamás en Argentina, a no ser en un contexto claramente irónico para simular incultura.
(E incluso en el mencionado episodio del Chapulín, también estaba siendo usada como cliché).


----------



## annyta

verbo haber.....ej: quiza no haya pasado nada........haiga no existe......halla= encontrarse algo en un determinado lugar....


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

En mi pueblo también se utiliza, pero como vulgarismo, si bien es verdad que hay veces que no queda más remedio que usarlo (si no, no hay rima) como en el refrán poco escrupuloso (y muy usado por los políticos): 
"Dios me ponga donde _haiga_, y lo demás de mi cuenta caiga"


----------



## yermglm

se dice aya o haiga o haya?


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hola:
Ya hay varios hilos que abordan este asunto.  Te los pongo abajo con la explicación de la Real Academia Española.  Espero que te sean de ayuda.

Haiga = haya?
haiga
haiga
haiga


*haber*. *1. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 35). Cuando funciona como impersonal (→ 3b y4), la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo, en lugar de ha, adopta la forma especial hay (salvo en el uso con expresiones temporales; → 4.2); si a la forma hay se le añade un pronombre enclítico —algo frecuente en la lengua antigua, pero raro hoy (→ pronombres personales átonos, 3a)—, debe mantenerse su escritura con y, aunque esta letra quede en interior de palabra (→ i, 5c): «Las mafias no existen, pero haberlas, haylas» (Abc [Esp.] 5.7.96). La primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo es hemos, y no la arcaica habemos, cuyo uso en la formación de los tiempos compuestos es hoy un vulgarismo propio del habla popular (→ 3). También es propio del habla popular el uso dehabemos con el sentido de ‘somos o estamos’ (→ 4.1). Solo es normal hoy en la lengua culta el uso de habemos en el caso de la locución coloquial habérselas con alguien o algo (→ 5c). Asimismo, hoy son ajenas a la norma culta las formas de presente de subjuntivo **haiga, **haigas, etc., en lugar de haya, hayas, etc.: ** «Nunca he visto que naide que se haiga muerto, haiga vivío otra ve» (González Provisiones [Cuba 1975]). En cuanto al imperativo, las formas heredadas del latín son habe y habed, aunque carecen de uso en la actualidad, pues este verbo, al haber sido desplazado con sentido posesivo por tener (→ 2), no se conjuga hoy en imperativo.*


----------



## Pinairun

yermglm said:


> se dice aya o haiga o haya?



Verás..., todo depende de lo que quieras saber:



> *haiga**.*
> *1.* m. coloq. p. us. Automóvil muy grande y ostentoso. U. m. en sent. irón.





> *ayo**, ya**.*
> (Del gót. _*hagja_ 'guardia').
> *1.* m. y f. Persona encargada en las casas principales de custodiar niños o jóvenes y de cuidar de su crianza y educación.



_Haya_, además del presente de subjuntivo, 1.ª y 3.ª pers. sing., del verbo _haber_,
puede ser un árbol y alguna otra cosa. 

Debes plantear las preguntas con más precisión para que podamos darte respuestas certeras. Si no, nos iremos por las ramas como acabo de hacer yo.


----------



## Archicaballero

susantash said:


> A ver, pongamos las cosas en orden.
> "Haiga" existe puesto muchas personas lo usan. Que no forme parte de la variedad estándar de Español, es otra cosa. El que quiera decir "haiga" que lo haga con total libertad siempre y cuando la situación comunicativa en la que esté no requiera del uso de la variedad estándar.
> No critiquemos entonces el uso de regionalismos, ni vocablos de uso popular, ni pronunciaciones que se alejen de la "norma culta", sin tomar en cuenta el contexto comunicativo en que se lo usa.
> Estoy segura que para la china que vive en el medio del campo con su marido está tan fuera de lugar decirle "haya" a su marido, sus hijos y sus paisanos, como decir "haiga" en una conferencia en la universidad.




Hasta ahora, ésta ha sido la explicación mas sensata que he leído concerniente al uso de la forma " haiga", forma  coexistente con la forma "haya", forma correcta, -según la norma culta- y  que ha sido estigmatizada por la opinión popular que se transmite generación tras generación sin que exista una verdadera razón.  La estigmatización  o incorrección de esta forma verbal,  tiene su origen por el tipo de usuarios; por lo general hablantes de zonas  rurales o personas que han tenido poca instrucción o han carecido de ella completamente.   Si  "haiga" existió en la cadena de evolución del verbo _habere _( como se evidencia en obras literarias del siglo de oro) y su uso es popular por millones de hablantes alternado en algún momento con la forma _haya_, no hay motivo para considerarla  incorrecta.   Por el contrario, pensemos en "haiga" como una "relíquia lingüística" que ha perdurado a través de los siglos en múltiples regiones geográficas de españa y  nuestra amada américa hispánica.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No solamente persiste *haiga* sino también se escucha *dea* (por dé, del verbo dar) y *estea* (por esté, del verbo estar).
Y no sé si se seguirá usando pero unos cuantos años atrás escuché un "Hoy me *recordé* (desperté) tarde..."

Muy de "cuando en vez" escuchamos un *habemos*...


----------



## Hozzer1

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS 
​Mis apreciados lingüísticos: ¿Cuál es el uso correcto de la palabra en la siguiente oración?:

"Espero hayas o haygas (no muy seguro del spelling de la escritura) tenido o pasado un buen rato".

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## oa2169

"Hayas". "Haygas" no existe.

Un saludo.


----------



## Maximino

En este sitio web puedes ver la conjugación de verbo haber que aparece en el DRAE. Debes hacer clic sobre el _banner_ ‘conjugar’ situado a la izquierda de ‘haber’.


Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Haygas no existe pero sí haigas. No es la conjugación adecuada y te recomiendo que te olvidés de haigas. Por acá se usa bastante y no se puede decir que sea característico de uuna grupo ya que he escuchado a muchos decirlo. Yo lo uso pero a sabiendas de que es un uso familiar: no se me ocurriría largar un haiga en la facultad por ejemplo.


----------



## Calambur

Hozzer1 said:


> "espero hayas o haygas (no muy seguro del spelling) tenido o pasado un buen rato"


Fijate lo que dice el DUE (_Diccionario de uso del español_, de María Moliner, editorial Gredos):


> *haiga*
> *m.* inf. *Automóvil de aspecto muy lujoso. Se dice que el nombre procede de que, al final de la Guerra Civil, las únicas personas que podían permitirse adquirir tales coches eran los nuevos ricos, personas toscas e ignorantes como las que dicen _haiga_ por _haya_ (del verbo _haber)._


----------



## Ludaico

Buenas noches:
Abundando (que es gerundio) sobre lo dicho por nuestra estimada Calambur, he de decir que lo de denominar "_haiga_" a un coche enorme y lujoso procede de que cuando se le preguntaba al futuro comprador que qué coche deseaba, este contestaba "_el más grande y bueno que haiga_", por "_el más grande y bueno que haya_".
Saludos.


----------



## chamyto

"Haigas" se dice en lenguaje hablado, pero desde mi punto de vista lo correcto es "hayas" .


----------



## pelus

Tema tratado:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1042846

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=253268


----------



## Hozzer1

Muchas gracias a todos y procurare no escucharme como un rico ignorante 
Realmente a pasado mucho tiempo desde que escribi espanol con frecuencia. Algo asi como unos veinte abriles, lo peor de todo es la falta de lenguage. Pero en Ingles si, puesto que termine universidad muy bien.


----------



## pelus

Hozzer1 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos y procurare no escucharme como un rico ignorante
> Realmente a pasado mucho tiempo desde que escribi espanol con frecuencia. Algo asi como unos veinte abriles, lo peor de todo es la falta de lenguage. Pero en Ingles si, puesto que termine universidad muy bien.



Felicitaciones por tu graduación.


----------



## Pixidio

Calambur said:


> Fijate lo que dice el DUE (_Diccionario de uso del español_, de María Moliner, editorial Gredos):



Ligeramente prejuciosa la señora Moliner; acaba de perder mi estima.


----------



## Pixidio

Hozzer1 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos y procurare no escucharme como un rico ignorante
> Realmente a pasado mucho tiempo desde que escribi espanol con frecuencia. Algo asi como unos veinte abriles, lo peor de todo es la falta de lenguage. Pero en Ingles si, puesto que termine universidad muy bien.



Acertada decisión de no acostumbrarte a usar haiga. En mi ciudad se dice mucho y a veces se me escapa algún haiga desubicado.


----------



## Calambur

Pixidio said:


> Ligeramente prejuciosa la señora Moliner; acaba de perder mi estima.


La verdad es que me gustaría tener a mano la versión impresa, o sea los dos tomos originales del diccionario auténtico de doña María, porque la versión moderna ha sido actualizada por un equipo encabezado por una de sus nueras y otras gentes, así que no puedo dar fe de que la definición que transcribí -tomada de un CD- sea de "la señora"; pero, por si querés perderle la estima, te aviso que era leísta.
Juas, juas... ya veo que se me vienen encima (aviso que tengo cinco perros, así que ojito conmigo ¿eh?).


----------



## ACQM

Pixidio said:


> Ligeramente prejuciosa la señora Moliner; acaba de perder mi estima.



Fíjate que no es que lo diga la Moliner, es que esa palabra "haiga" se inventó así "Mira ese con su 'haiga', ¡qué fantasma!", se usaba para paraodiar e insultar al nuevo rico o al hortera que se lo gastaba todo en un coche, pero que seguía siendo un cateto.

Tal vez en Argentina sea más común, pero si yo dijera "haiga" delante de mi familia, se estarían riendo de mí hasta Navidad de 2020.


----------



## Calambur

ACQM said:


> Tal vez en Argentina sea más común, pero si yo dijera "haiga" delante de mi familia, se estarían riendo de mí hasta Navidad de 2020.


Como siempre digo, la Argentina es tan grande que es difícil generalizar. 
Por mi zona, e incluso desde que era chica -digo así porque por entonces la gente sencilla, del barrio, solía tener menos instrucción que los ciudadanos actuales- se cuidaba bien de decir "haiga, estea, dea", pues eran consideradas formas vulgares, propias de personas sin educación básica.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Hay hilos en este foro donde se ha discutido hasta el cansancio el "haiga". Que si es vulgarismo o arcaismo o debería ser opcional, bueno eso no me compete.

Sigo diciendo que en México se asocia el uso de haiga con personas de poca educación y no necesariamente académica porque yo he escuchado a muchos profesionistas diciendo haiga. 

Yo te sugiero que no la uses.


----------



## Pixidio

ACQM said:


> Fíjate que no es que lo diga la Moliner, es que esa palabra "haiga" se inventó así "Mira ese con su 'haiga', ¡qué fantasma!", se usaba para paraodiar e insultar al nuevo rico o al hortera que se lo gastaba todo en un coche, pero que seguía siendo un cateto.
> 
> Tal vez en Argentina sea más común, pero si yo dijera "haiga" delante de mi familia, se estarían riendo de mí hasta Navidad de 2020.


 Me da gracias tu comentario. No sabía lo del origen de haiga, pero bueno; aseverarlo en los tiempos que corren no es políticamente correcto, ahora que está tan de moda la corrección política de las palabras —porque de actos siguen siendo igual de nefastos... En fin, si doña María osara decir públicamente eso ahora en Argentina la cuelgan o le hacen una abultada multa o un juicio por discriminación. 



Janis Joplin said:


> Yo te sugiero que no la uses.



Sí por supuesto, no lo uses; ni siquiera registres su existencia.


----------



## ACQM

Pixidio said:


> Me da gracias tu comentario. No sabía lo del origen de haiga, pero bueno; aseverarlo en los tiempos que corren no es políticamente correcto, ahora que está tan de moda la corrección política de las palabras —porque de actos siguen siendo igual de nefastos... En fin, si doña María osara decir públicamente eso ahora en Argentina la cuelgan o le hacen una abultada multa o un juicio por discriminación.



No me refería al origen de "haiga" como forma de "haya", sinó al lo que te marcó Calambur, el sustantivo "haiga"=automóvil de apariencia lujosa, como burla a los que compran esos coches.


----------

